# Sheet marks!



## dropoffradar

There might be a technical term for this but for me its sheet marks! Do you ever paint your nails, and then no matter how long you let them dry you have marks on your nails in the morning?! it is so frusterating. I am new to painting my nails (well obviously I have done it before but I am just now figuring out how to do it more 'professionally') and I would appreciate your help on this. Does anyone else have this problem, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## internetchick

Sounds like you might be putting it on too thick, or not allowing enough time to dry between coats. You might try using a top coat that dries your nails faster.


----------



## flipshawtii

I hate that too. I usually paint my nails in the morning or sometime during the day so by the time I go to bed I won't have to worry about the "sheet marks."  Try what Leti, internetchick, has posted. It does help to use thin coats.


----------



## Andi

I use Seche Vite top coat. It can be applied on wet nails, and dries your nailpolish within minutes. ItÂ´s more expensive than a regular topcoat, but itÂ´s worth it IMO cause I donÂ´t have to worry about messing up my freshly applied nailpolish


----------



## divadoll

I get this when I use certain China Glaze polishes.  They take ages and ages to dry!


----------



## Bec688

Nail fact of the day - Nail polish takes a full 24 hours to dry! Though it may seem touch dry, it's often still wet under the top coat, so we go about our day or go to sleep thinking they're dry and find 'sheet marks' or dints in the morning. There are things you can do to prevent this.

A product I swear by that I use on my clients and myself is this spray from CND (Creative Nail Design) called Solar Speed Spray. Basically what it does is once you spray it onto your wet nails and it draws the solvents from the polish which helps speed up the drying process. I swear by this stuff, not only does it dry your polish, it contains light oils which help nourish and protect your cuticles and it smells delicious! (You can't tell I retail a lot of this at work, can you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Honestly, worth every penny!


----------



## flipshawtii

I wouldn't recommend the dipping your nails in cold water or any similar tip. It's like what Bec said, it only the top layer that's dry but the underlayers are still "mooshy".


----------



## dropoffradar

heres another tip...last night i went to sleep and the same thing happened, but what i did was wait to apply my top coat until this morning...it filled in the little marks and you cant even tell it happened! im definitely going to look into that topcoat that speeds up the drying though...i really love this steel grey by rimmel 'long lasting' and the polish is so naturally thick, i think that might be my problem.


----------



## flipshawtii

Well, all polishes even naturally thick can be thinned out with nail polish thinner. I'm not sure how that will effect the drying time. I was also going to suggest adding another topcoat if you have the sheet marks, but it depends what kind of top coat you use since some would fill in the gaps more than others.


----------



## Diava

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Seche Vite top coat. It can be applied on wet nails, and dries your nailpolish within minutes. ItÂ´s more expensive than a regular topcoat, but itÂ´s worth it IMO cause I donÂ´t have to worry about messing up my freshly applied nailpolish



this stuff is indeed awesome!!! my nails used to take hours to dry before i found Seche Vite, now I can do my nails as late as I like and no sheet marks wooooooo






Diava

X


----------



## carolita

I have the same problem. I normally use LCN Super Hardener which is a super top coat! It dries to the touch within minutes and leaves a nice glossy coat on your polish that I love. However it does seem that the bottom layers stay mooshy for quite long because I always wake up with sheet marks the next morning. Applying another coat of the Super Hardener resolves that problem but when I go back to bed the next evening (12+ hours later!) I wake up with sheet marks again! Of course by then I will have up to 5 or 6 coats of polish on already so it becomes a vicious cycle. I usually allow 2-3 minutes of dry time between coats with OPI, China Glaze, Nubar and Color Club polishes. Do you think that's enough? Any other suggestions what I should do?


----------

